# Diamond Cut Alloy Wheel Treatment



## SRE (Apr 3, 2011)

I have just purchased a new set of Diamond Cut Alloy Wheels for my F Pace, so prior to fitting them what should I use, Ceramic Coat, Wax or what? 
Thanks
Syd


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ceramic coat them. I’d then start researching locally who is good at powder coating. No matter what you use, how careful you drive etc the diamond cut finish will fail eventually as sure as day follows night. Enjoy the finish in the meantime, diamond cut finishes look awesome.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

as above, id get a few coats of a good ceramic on, id also not use them until the weather gets better


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely ceramic coat them, and never use any alloy wheel cleaners, just shampoo which will work perfectly well with the ceramic coating. Try to keep them as clean as you can too.

The alloys on my 3 series are diamond cut, and have no white worm or lacquer peel, and it's 5 years old in February. Even around a small area that I kerbed, the lacquer is absolutely fine. 

Be gentle with them, and use the 'little and often' approach to cleaning them, and they'll be fine. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great advice above. I don’t even pressure wash too close on mine. 

I have coated mine in Gyeon Rim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I used Raceglaze nano wheel sealant on mine and it worked very well, made them easy to clean and offered some protection. 

Be careful with what you clean them with, check for any nicks in the lacquer and touch them up as needed and you should be okay. 

It’s winter time that’s been the killer for me - the road salt and when they’re spreading salt.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Ceramic without doubt. Having used Gtechniq extensively for the past few years, I have recently moved over to Kamikaze Stance Rim Coat. Wow. The difference is unbelievable, you really need to see it to believe it, the rims actually look wet, such is the depth of shine. And you get the protection too.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

One thing I would recommend for diamond cut wheels is to get a little bottle of the Halfords touch up sticks of clear lacquer. That way if you get stone chips or marks you can easily touch them in which should hopefully help prevent white worm getting a hold in them for a little longer. It'll likely still happen but still, if it keeps it at bay for a bit it's well worth it.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought an emergency pot of clear nail varnish just for that very task. It was quite a job explaining that one to the Mrs when she found it in the car


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

We have just got a Nissan x trail and I was going to ask the same always just used detailed online nano sealant on old car powder coated wheels.


----------



## SRE (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.
So basically its looks like its down to Kamikaze Stance Rim Coat or Gtechniq. Now to find out who stocks it. (Alicante area Spain or Fleet Hampshire UK)
My F Pace lives in Spain, so the weather is a tad better than back home in the UK. So this should be kinder the the wheels


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Best treatment for diamond cuts? Somewhere warm and dry :wall: or prooper paint! :doublesho


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

My new Honda has fancy Diamond Cut Alloys, they look great but I've taken on board many of the tips on here, though not got around to Ceramic coatings.
After washing them with nothing more than shampoo and deep pile mitt I rinse and apply TW Dry and Shine ( very hydrophobic once rinsed off).
After drying I have taken to spraying silicone spray onto a mf applicator and wiping all the faces (just during winter months). It seems to be working a treat. Has anyone else tried this?. Obviously it wouldn't be wise to spray silicone onto the wheel directly, you wouldn't want it anywhere near the Discs.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

My diamond cut wheels are just over two years old and are basically as good as they were brand new. 
Treated from new with fusso soft 99 ( after removal of wheels) and cleaned with BH auto foam then BH auto wash with wheel woolie then a mist of TW dry& shine. 
If you do pick up small nicks or stone chips apply a clear lacquer from a touch up pen asap.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

For the coating, KKD R-Evolve is the one to go for. It is the most protecty product you can use that isn’t paint.

Don’t let the fact it’s cheap put you off. It will outlast anything else on wheels.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> For the coating, KKD R-Evolve is the one to go for. It is the most protecty product you can use that isn't paint.
> 
> Don't let the fact it's cheap put you off. It will outlast anything else on wheels.


Agree, though I am wary of recommending it across the board, it may be the most durable best performing wheel coating bar none but the application margin for error is smaller than say Gtechniq C5 which does perform and last (albeit not as well) while being quite forgiving to apply and remove.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Its self levelling nature is of benefit when applying it to less visible places, nooks and places you really want a thick coating. If you use that to your advantage you avoid the whole buffing aspect completely.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

These aren't bad from 1997, never been refurbished.










Swop them in winter for a painted set these days. But have been using good old Collinite 476s am tempted by the Kamikaze though.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The Jag diamond cut ones are fine. 

Mine are over 5 years old now and they have very mild corrosion despite being kerbed a little unfortunately


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I was shocked the the diamond cuts started to fail on my X2 at just over a year old, I was even more shocked to be told that BMW don't cover them under the warranty


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

They do you just have to really, really insist.

Basically the dealership takes the risk that BMW won't honour the warranty when the wheel goes back to them, so they are loathe to take the chance.

Service Mgr told me BMW are ruthless, they fail claims all the time e.g. using wrong screenwash when that fouls up, they literally send a sample of the screenwash off for testing 

Turns out my car which I bought from a main dealer at 11 months old with 3k on the clock probably had some work done on one of the wheels. The recess where the M badge sits wasn't as deep as the rest


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

neilb62 said:


> I was shocked the the diamond cuts started to fail on my X2 at just over a year old, I was even more shocked to be told that BMW don't cover them under the warranty


From what I've seen BMW seem to be one of the worst offenders when it comes to failing diamond cut wheels. Peugeot coming a close second. Others like Audi seem to last a lot longer before failing. The original 403M's on my F31 have some marks on them and the spare set I got for the winters, while in good nick also had bits of white worm that needed sorted. As a stop gap to elongate the period before they need refurbished I flaked off the loose lacquer and then sanded back with 800 grit and then 1200, then 1500 and finally 2000 grit wet and dry before then carefully brushing some clear lacquer into the repaired areas. It's not perfect but from more than 3ft away it looks absolutely fine. If you do see the encroachment of white worm you're definitely better nipping it in the bud if you can.

It's also surprising to hear you say that BMW wouldn't warranty them at less than a year old. Over on Bimmerfest there are a number of threads where people have successfully had wheels replaced under warranty specifically for this reason.


----------

